# Matte painting in after effects?



## theserpent (Aug 1, 2012)

Guys suppose i do a matte in ps.And add the image in After effects.How do i do scenes like done in movies?
Like add myself to my matte painting?


----------



## msn (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ Are you talking about you yourself in the foreground with some Matt painting in the background ? 

Can you give an example to understand this better ?


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2012)

Like in movies..You see. All people walking and always background is made in the computer


----------



## msn (Aug 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Like in movies..You see. All people walking and always background is made in the computer



Sorry brother. I do edit movies a lot in Vegas Pro. But, Din't understand what your requirement is. 

Wait for others to reply.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2012)

Umm you see.
People usally use a screen and act in front of it.Late they delete the screen and add a matte painting behind it and do scenes like there walking in it


this is what i exactly am looking for
Lee Matthews Digital Matte Painting Reel - YouTube


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 2, 2012)

I believe you are talking about chroma.. do you have all equipment to do that..like green/blue sheet and video camera to shoot plus lights, reflectors. 

chroma is easiest method .. other method is to do roto, rotoscopy .. very time taking comparing to chroma..


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ Nop no equiment.I just thought we could add a person i any matte w/o all those sheets


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 2, 2012)

technically you can with roto but very time consuming and boring work.. have done it so I know.

to be more clear those sheets or roto help your foreground to be on it's own layer without any other details so it is easy to match with background.. .. 

you will obviously shoot background when you shoot your self, you need to remove that background to add another in your case matte painting..


----------



## msn (Aug 2, 2012)

Chroma Keying is more easier. Mostly news channel use Green Screen effect for this.

It is possible in after effects. Click here to go through the tutorial.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> technically you can with roto but very time consuming and boring work.. have done it so I know.
> 
> to be more clear those sheets or roto help your foreground to be on it's own layer without any other details so it is easy to match with background.. ..
> 
> you will obviously shoot background when you shoot your self, you need to remove that background to add another in your case matte painting..



All this will confuse me..Leave it.I'm better of with PS.I'm starting Blender soon.Seen lots of videos of blender it can do wonders.
Open source power


----------

